
Google Music Service: The Screenshots - ashishk
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/21/google-music-service-the-screenshots/
======
andr
Ok this is just iLike and Lala widgets embedded in the search results. It's
not a new business model, it's not new technology or a new experience. It's
the same old music you can find anywhere else. Can we move along now?

~~~
mtholking
It will be if they release a HTML5 & Google Gears web app competitor to iTunes
in addition to embedding the music player in search results.

